# When will we see a female F1 driver?



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

It really sucks that the only women we tend to see in the sport are the ones with fake tits holding the sticks. We all know women are capable of driving fast - and heck, a small woman would have a weight advantage. What do y'all think?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Minardi Team is interested in Sarah Fisher.

One of the major reasons why female drivers were not in F1 is the physical weakness compared to their male counterparts.

But it's not impossible to achieve.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

How much physical strength do you need? I would think endurance is more necessary.


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

I vote for the fake tits holding the sticks. But I am a pig. :stickpoke 

Just kidding (sort of).  

Actually, there was an article on F1-Live.com recently where they are keeping an eye on a young female driver working her way through kart-racing. i think the biggest hurdle is the sheer numbers ratio between men and women drivers competing for a precious few F1 driving spots.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I know that Michael Schumacher is training like 4-6 hours a day. Ayrton Senna was more freak than Michael. The drivers needs to be extremely fit. There was one race where Mika Hakinnen couldn't even stand on the podium after the race, remember these guys are professional F1 drivers with years of experience.

Not to mention the G-force the guys are going through the chicanes.

Another reason is financing. It is said that it's very hard to find sponsors for women who wants (and can) race.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Minardi's interest in Sarah Fisher was simply because of sponsorship opportunities she might bring. She's not good enough for F1 but neither was Alex Yoong, it doesn't really matter for Stoddart as he's struggling to survive and will do anything. Frankly, I don't think Fisher is strong enough for IRL either.

Jenson Button made some comments recently that women start too late in motorsports and this is the main reason they fail to reach higher formulas. He said that he and many other F1 drivers started before they were eight and girls usually start in their teens and it is too late.

As far as physical weaknesses there are split opinions. With power steering and brakes you don't need the raw muscle power to drive, you need endurance and a lot of women athletes with their lower body weight can easily run with the men. The thing is that you can't have bad days and have to be in form all season long and this can be sometimes problematic.

There is one girl that we can see in F1 in a couple of years. Her name is Natacha Gachnang, she's 16 and born in Switzerland and according to her protégé Niki Lauda, she's spectacular. 

IMO the only way we'll see a woman in F1 in nearest future is if she brings some serious sponsorship. As far as marketability goes, women have a serious advantage.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> Jenson Button made some comments recently that women start too late in motorsports and this is the main reason they fail to reach higher formulas. He said that he and many other F1 drivers started before they were eight and girls usually start in their teens and it is too late.


I think that hit something. The drivers are getting younger and younger.  Hell, I didn't even have a license when I was Alonso's age! If I had indicated an interest in racing, I would have been firmly set to other things.

So, does it all come down to getting women into karting at a young age?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> So, does it all come down to getting women into karting at a young age?


Yes.


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> So, does it all come down to getting women into karting at a young age?


I hope so. My 16 month old daughter is scooting around on her BMW baby-racer already! I am working on a go-kart that is remote controlled so that I can duct tape my daughter's hands to the steering wheel and give her a little feel for racing before she can form complete sentences.

Is that wrong?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Jayhox said:


> Is that wrong?


No! :banana:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> How much physical strength do you need? I would think endurance is more necessary.


It requires both, especially in open wheeled cars with large amounts of downforce and no power steering. Consider Danica Patrick, who is in Toyota Atlantics. Typically she will qualify somewhere around the top 5, so ability isn't the problem. But towards the end of the race, she will fall back, which might be due to her physical ability.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Actually there has been female F1 drivers. I can't remember their names but I believe one drove for Brabham when Damon Hill was also in their pig of a car. I remember reading an interview with one of the girls and she was extremely bitter. The way it sounds the "old boy " network is very much alive and well in F1. I think they both raced in the early '80s. Jos Verstappen's wife was an up and coming kart racer and gave it up when she got involved with Jos.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

elbert said:


> It requires both, especially in open wheeled cars with large amounts of downforce and no power steering. Consider Danica Patrick, who is in Toyota Atlantics. Typically she will qualify somewhere around the top 5, so ability isn't the problem. But towards the end of the race, she will fall back, which might be due to her physical ability.


Toyota Atlantic races are short. too short for endurance to come in play, so unless she's really weak, she just doesn't know how to setup a car for a longer run. This type of skill just takes time and experience. Going through the ranks you learn a lot about tire performance and this is where you benefit from an early start.

I think Danica may land a ride in one of the top US series like IRL or CART (if it survives) but to have a chance to even land a test with an F1 team she has to go to Europe to compete in one of the top F3000 series.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

richard, the last women in F1 didn't even qualify for the race. :tsk: 
It was, like you said, in the eighties, I'll look up her name.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Giovanna Amati


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

That's the one. I think there was another, but I thought one of them actually made it through pre-qualifying and qualified for the race. My memory is getting bad.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Giovanna Amati


Yup, that's her! She didn't qualify for 3 races in '92 when driving a Brabham.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

http://f1rejects.crosswinds.net/drivers/amati/

here's her profile. Far from being a talent. Read her full bio on the same page, you'll know how she came to F1


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I think hiring substandard drivers won't help the cause of female racing any. But funding training will.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Women typically have less upper body strength. And that is what is needed for racing an open wheeled car. 

A women who doees serious training will be stronger than a less well trained man, but with equal training regime, men will still have more upper body strength.

WRT money, that is more important than skill in most top motorsports. How much can you bring to the team.

Yeah, I think Red Bull is on the right track to get more US driver involvement in international formula car driving. Maybe try to get some women oriented company to do the same thing for female race drivers.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Since there a some female fighter pilots I would think that with that kind of conditioning they could drive F1. In both cases fighting Gs would be the big thing. That said, I wouldn't find a women with a Coulthard type neck very attractive.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> It really sucks that the only women we tend to see in the sport are the ones with fake tits holding the sticks. We all know women are capable of driving fast - and heck, a small woman would have a weight advantage. What do y'all think?


Women (or their sponsors) have taken advantage of their weight were they could, especially in drag strips (bike and cars).
Not in F-1. There is so much HP that a few pounds is not such a big deal. Physical conditioning, strength and endurance is more important. Don't you agree that women has a disadvantage there? Things are what they are for a very good reason. Only seldomly that's not the case.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> Toyota Atlantic races are short. too short for endurance to come in play, so unless she's really weak, she just doesn't know how to setup a car for a longer run. This type of skill just takes time and experience. Going through the ranks you learn a lot about tire performance and this is where you benefit from an early start.


Typically the races are about 45 minutes. I'd like to see how long you would last.  But seriously, I didn't consider that car setup was the issue. I figured her engineers would help with that aspect but you may be right.



> I think Danica may land a ride in one of the top US series like IRL or CART (if it survives) but to have a chance to even land a test with an F1 team she has to go to Europe to compete in one of the top F3000 series.


You missed my point. I never said she would be in F1, as I doubt any American will in the near future. All I said was that as an example, her physical ability like most women's, may affect her performance in open wheeled cars.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jayhox said:


> I hope so. My 16 month old daughter is scooting around on her BMW baby-racer already! I am working on a go-kart that is remote controlled so that I can duct tape my daughter's hands to the steering wheel and give her a little feel for racing before she can form complete sentences.
> 
> Is that wrong?


No, as long as all that karting nonsense doesn't interfere with her tennis lessons!

:rofl:


----------



## Bag's330Ci (Jul 22, 2003)

richard said:


> Since there a some female fighter pilots I would think that with that kind of conditioning they could drive F1. In both cases fighting Gs would be the big thing. That said, I wouldn't find a women with a Coulthard type neck very attractive.


Different kind of Gs. In a jet, the Gs are normally pushing you _into_ the seat. In cars/karts, the Gs are trying to throw you _out_ of the seat. Big difference  The Gs on the neck would be the most similar between the two.

I've raced shifter karts competetively (and also flown air-to-air combat) and the upper body strength required for shifter karts is amazing. Even after a short 10-lap sprint race, arms and hands wear out quickly unless you've trained to strengthen that part of your body. In something like a Formula Ford 2000, which I've also driven (and with most any other open-wheel car), you're strapped in the seat very tightly. This takes a bit of the load off as you're not constantly trying to be thrown from the seat. Still, the neck starts to take the G-load and _that_ will also wear you out quickly unless you've been conditioned for it.

So, yes, upper body strength is extremely critical. And you're right, a girl with Coulthard's neck would be a bit odd looking. Though, if she can kick some butt I say go for it!:thumbup:


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

I beg to differ. A pilot experiences way more negative G's than a race driver. In aerobatics they can go to near 9 positve and 7 negative Gs. I'm talking aerobatic planes and fighters not Cessna 172s.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Aren't we all overlooking the obvious? A woman driving a Minardi could win easily... Just put a big Nordstrom sale at the finish line. :angel:

Seriously though I think that just like many other traditionally male-dominated areas of society, it will take some time for women to begin making inroads into professional racing. I believe we'll see a competitive female driver in Formula One within the next ten to fifteen years. Jayhox has the right idea by getting his daughter into training early. But the key is that anybody, male or female, must have to *really, really* want to pursue Formula One because you basically have to dedicate your entire life to reach that pinnacle.


----------



## Bag's330Ci (Jul 22, 2003)

richard said:


> I beg to differ. A pilot experiences way more negative G's than a race driver. In aerobatics they can go to near 9 positve and 7 negative Gs. I'm talking aerobatic planes and fighters not Cessna 172s.


But you didn't say "female aerobatic pilots". You said "female fighter pilots". Aerobatics is WAY different than a fighter. Typically, fighter planes are kept in a positive G environment - not negative (not saying they don't use/experience negative Gs, but it's not the norm). Aerobatics - sure, negative Gs are half the fun of aerobatics!

But, when you compare fighters and race cars, it's still apples and oranges. The g-loads are not comparable. You'll have to trust me on this - I've done both. The only thing that is similar is the strain each respective activity puts on the neck muscles.

Peace,


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

would be cool to have a female driver in F1 like Anna Kournanova in tennis...


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

I saw Sara Fisher take a few laps at Indy in the Mercedes F1 car and she seemed to take to it pretty well. Unfortunately is was more of a PR stunt than anything else, but any seat time is good deat time.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Bag's330Ci said:


> Different kind of Gs. In a jet, the Gs are normally pushing you _into_ the seat. In cars/karts, the Gs are trying to throw you _out_ of the seat. Big difference  The Gs on the neck would be the most similar between the two.
> 
> I've raced shifter karts competetively (and also flown air-to-air combat) and the upper body strength required for shifter karts is amazing. Even after a short 10-lap sprint race, arms and hands wear out quickly unless you've trained to strengthen that part of your body. In something like a Formula Ford 2000, which I've also driven (and with most any other open-wheel car), you're strapped in the seat very tightly. This takes a bit of the load off as you're not constantly trying to be thrown from the seat. Still, the neck starts to take the G-load and _that_ will also wear you out quickly unless you've been conditioned for it.
> 
> So, yes, upper body strength is extremely critical. And you're right, a girl with Coulthard's neck would be a bit odd looking. Though, if she can kick some butt I say go for it!:thumbup:


I know you.  How's the new car?

Yeah, flying fighters does not require huge amounts of upper body strength. But both race cars and air comba require serious neck strength (Thunk  ). The difference is in direction. In a race car you have foward and backwards and side to side, but max, even in a AA Fueler dragser is about 6.5G. In an fighter, it is mainly fore and aft as you tilt your head forwards and backawards. But a fighter can do 8 - 9 G or half again as much as the max in a car, and as much as 3 times what even a F1 car can do (about 3 G cornering).

The pilot helmet is lighter, but then you add the O2 mask hanging off the front and you get a very unweildy setup. Most figher units have neck exercise equipment in the briefing area.

Oh, and in a fighter there are no head rests to use. You have to keep your head moving in all directions, all the time, or you die.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

If some of the world's best aerobatic pilots are women...Patty Wagstaff e.g. , I can't see why a women couldn't be a top notch F1 driver. The trouble with a man or a women is dedicating your life to the sport as has been mentioned before. Probably harder for a women to do this than a man.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> It really sucks that the only women we tend to see in the sport are the ones with fake tits holding the sticks. We all know women are capable of driving fast - and heck, a small woman would have a weight advantage. What do y'all think?


when they learn how to drive.
 :eeps:   :angel:

j'k... 

aw c'mon... i know about 95% of you guys were thinking it!!

*peace*


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Let's just look at the numbers, how many young boys dream about F1 career and how many actually have talent to do it? We're talking probably hundreds of thousand around the world with only 19 seats available. Now, let's look at the number of young girls dreaming about F1 and you can see that the odds are definitely against them. 

There are many women with some serious talent but they simply are not interested in pursuing race car driver career. Physical difficulties can be overcome with proper training, it's what richard said, the commitment.

If anyone still doubts that women can drive then they should look at career of Michelle Mouton. She was a top rally driver in the early '80s, winning with Rohrl, Mikkola, the best. I was happy to see her in those Audi commercials, I loved that Audi Quattro S1 she was driving.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

The minute I announce that I'm ready to have a baby, Jake will be putting earphones on my belly and start playing Ferrari sounds. If we have a girl, you will have a female F1 driver!


----------



## Bag's330Ci (Jul 22, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> Oh, and in a fighter there are no head rests to use. You have to keep your head moving in all directions, all the time, or you die.


I wouldn't know - That never happened to me 

New car's great! Only about 600 miles so far, but getting sweeter all the time.

And, BTW, it's all your fault that I have it and all your fault that I found another forum to waste my morning hours on!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

richard said:


> If some of the world's best aerobatic pilots are women...Patty Wagstaff e.g. , I can't see why a women couldn't be a top notch F1 driver. The trouble with a man or a women is dedicating your life to the sport as has been mentioned before. Probably harder for a women to do this than a man.


Aerobatics doesn't require the upper body strength that racing cars does.

Also, in aerobatics women compete in separate classes from men. The US fields a team of men and a team of women.


----------

